# Electrical help please!



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Got a problem with my friends '05 brute 750. I dunno if it's a loose wire or what, but lately when he turns the key on, the back light on his display comes on, but no display at all and it won't turn over or any thing. We started shaking wires and chased it under the seat near the big group of wires running along the frame. It would flicker on and off. Being an '05 we did the bus connector fix tonight and it would do the same thing until we soldered the wires, now we have nothing but the back light on the display. We di-electriced all the conections under the seat, so i'm out of ideas. i'm wondering if there could be a relay or something else not quite right, but i'm no wiring expert so any input would be awesome.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you clean the wires before you soldered them and check your main ground wires that go to the frame (i think one of the is near the shifter bolted to the frame) and fuse box also being an 05 if its in there its probly toast. If you still cant find it cut open the whole harness alittle at a time and check all wires.The harness looks hard but not that bad at all get the wireing diagram off here to see which wire is ground and wich is power ones to the display.:bigeyes:


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll give that a try, thanks.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Keep us posted


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I had same problem and changed wiring harness to a 2007 and charged battery and everything went back to normal


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoping not to have to go down that road,but definitely an option thanks brute.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

IMO its worth it you can get the wiring harnesses from ebay for around $60 shipped and then its a real easy to replace.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I had a bad spot in my harness and just changed it. Saved a LOT of headaches.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

This problem is turning into a nightmare real quick. We traced the ground wires at the rear bus connector and figured out that it is a ground that is pigtailed off the fuel sensor, rear brake, and actuator control unit. As soon as you touch that wire to the rest you lose power but gain a brake light, so i'm guessing it's the brake circut. Now when we turn the head lights on or step on the brake the dash comes on W.T.F? Like you guys said i think its time for a new harness, i'll let him know to start looking. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Look on ebay just get a 2007 750 harness. Thatll do away with buss connector


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

alot of 650 harness' on there but no 750's. are they the same?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure. I know they will work but whether or not they have buss connector I do not know. I would think they would have fixed it on the 07 650 too. What you could do is compare wiring harness part numbers on an cheapcycle or bikebandit and see if they have same part number.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i put a 07 750i harness on my 06 650i they were the same


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What he is needing to know though does the 07 650 harness have buss connector or is it like the 07 750 harness.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

i checked on bike bandit and the 650 and 750 have the same part number so it should be good to go.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hooliganhodgie said:


> alot of 650 harness' on there but no 750's. are they the same?


thought this was the question i was looking at


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

changed the harness out last night and it runs like brand new. Anyone know why kawi put those stupid bus connectors in there anyway?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Man I would like to ask Kawi several questions on why they do some stuff. But it's always a learning
Experience for both the manufacturer and the buyer


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

i have a 05 wiring harnes for $50 if you need one and the bus connector is already fixed.


----------

